# 3 neutered males northeast Pennsylvania



## Nellkins122 (Jun 15, 2017)

I am in need of a loving home for my 3 boys, all about a year old, all 3 neutered. I will only adopt to a loving, attentive home, and I won't charge as long as I can have peace of mind that they will be loved. Food and supplies will also be included, double Critter Nation will be included with fee.


----------

